# Tool zum entfernen von @deprecated-Klassen/Methoden etc.



## Mario_H (7. Jul 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Tool, das meine Klassen durchsucht nach Elementen (Methoden, Konstanten, ganze Klassen, etc.) die als @deprecated gekennzeichnet sind (JavaDoc-Kommentar).
(Nicht zu verwechseln mit SUN-Methoden, die fester Bestandteil von Java sind. Ich spreche von eigenen Klassen die inzwischen überholt sind.)

Das Tool, sollte erkennen können ob die deprecated-Methoden trotzdem irgendwo aufgerufen werden und das melden, ansonsten sie komplett aus dem Code entfrnen.


Hat jemand schonmal etwas von so einem Tool gehört, oder gibt's sowas nicht?


Vielen Dank, Mario


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2006)

Benutz doch mal ne ordnentliche IDE, dann meckert die schon ganz von selbst.


----------



## Mario_H (7. Jul 2006)

Nein, ich sprech von einem sehr großen Projekt, indem im laufe der Zeit einige Methoden etc. überholt wurden. (Selbstgeschriebene, nicht überholtes SUN-Zeugs).

Diese wurden als deprecated gekennzeichnet. (Mithilfe von Java-Doc Kommentaren.)
Jetzt muss ich diese Methoden etc. finden, und - sollten sie auch wirklich nirgends mehr verwendet werden - löschen.


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2006)

Ja, schon klar. Darum sag ich ja, pack den Kram in ne ordentliche IDE und fertig. Wenn da irgendwo deperecated Kram verwendet wird, wirst du drauf hingewiesen.

Und was das anschließende Löschen angeht: Suchfunktionen haben silche IDEs auch und "@deprecated" sollte in der Regel ja nur da verwendet werden, wo es auch wirklich als Marker Verwendung findet.


----------



## Mario_H (7. Jul 2006)

Ich spreche hier einem (bzw. mehreren) kommerziellen Projekt(en). Der Umfang ist so groß, dass es eben genau darum geht, das nicht 'von Hand' machen zu müssen.

Es wird Eclipse verwendet, jedoch ist das komplette Produkt in unzählige Unterprojekte gegliedert.


Es sollen auch gar nicht auf der Stelle alle Aufrufe von deprecated-Methoden ersetzt werden. Es geht darum alles zu entfernen, was definitiv nicht mehr benötigt wird.
Und am besten so ne Art todo-Liste zu haben, wo in Zukunft ein deprecated Aufruf aktualisiert werden muss.


----------



## Lim_Dul (7. Jul 2006)

Eclipse sagt dir doch, wo deprecated Methoden verwendet werden.
Und dann einfach da TODO Entfernen hinmachen und du hast einen Eintrag im TODO-Tracker.


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2006)

Manchmal glaub ich, ich schreibe Sanskrit...


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Manchmal glaub ich, ich schreibe Sanskrit...


... oder die anderen _denken_ in Sanskrit


----------



## Mario_H (7. Jul 2006)

Ja, jetzt verstehen wir uns (bezüglich Sanskrit zumindest...).

Also, ich brauche das Tool in erster Linie zum finden und entfernen dieser deprocated-Methoden/-etc.
Darüber hinaus, wär es natürlich sehr unpraktisch, wenn eine deprecated-Methode gelöscht wird, die aber noch verwendet wird.


[Außerdem sind es so viele Unterprojekte, dass allein das Importieren und öffnen schon eine sehr lästige und langwierige Aufgabe wäre..]


----------



## Mario_H (7. Jul 2006)

p.s. Es geht darum, dass 'das alte Zeug' automatisch gelöscht wird, und eben nicht über "suchen: @deprecated" --> alles markieren was dazu gehöt --> entf-Taste.

Dafür ist es viel zu viel.


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2006)

Mario_H hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also, ich brauche das Tool in erster Linie zum finden und entfernen dieser deprocated-Methoden/-etc.
> Darüber hinaus, wär es natürlich sehr unpraktisch, wenn eine deprecated-Methode gelöscht wird, die aber noch verwendet wird.



Eclipse, Netbeans, IDEA, JBuilder.. die können das alle. Wir können dich aber nicht über die Internet-Leitung ohrfeigen, damit du diese Funktionalität auch mal benutzt. Du wolltest ein Tool, wir haben sie dir genannt. Was sollen wir denn noch machen?



> [Außerdem sind es so viele Unterprojekte, dass allein das Importieren und öffnen schon eine sehr lästige und langwierige Aufgabe wäre..]



Wieso importieren? Du schriebst doch, dass Eclipse verwendet wird. 
Außerdem müsstest du das in deinem 'Zaubertool' auch machen, denn wie soll es ohne all die Infos im Code Abhängigkeiten erkennen und auflösen? Hast du dir gedacht du startest etwas, dass deine Gedanken liest, sich in der Firma alles selbstständig von Zauberhand zusammensucht und dann beliebig Untersuchungen anstellt und Änderungen durchführt?


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2006)

Mario_H hat gesagt.:
			
		

> p.s. Es geht darum, dass 'das alte Zeug' automatisch gelöscht wird, und eben nicht über "suchen: @deprecated" --> alles markieren was dazu gehöt --> entf-Taste.
> 
> Dafür ist es viel zu viel.





			
				Mario_H hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es sollen auch gar nicht auf der Stelle alle Aufrufe von deprecated-Methoden ersetzt werden.



Zunächst einmal wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du dich mal entscheiden könntest, was du denn nun eigentlich möchtest. Es vereinfacht die Suche, wenn man weiß, wonach man sucht.

Des weiteren frage ich mich, wie du nich benutzten Kram automatisch mit einem Tool identifizieren und überall entfernen lassen willst, wenn du doch sagst:



			
				Mario_H hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Außerdem sind es so viele Unterprojekte, dass allein das Importieren und öffnen schon eine sehr lästige und langwierige Aufgabe wäre..



Es ist was faul im Staate Dänemark...


----------



## byte (7. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zunächst einmal wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn du dich mal entscheiden könntest, was du denn nun eigentlich möchtest. Es vereinfacht die Suche, wenn man weiß, wonach man sucht.



Hat er doch oben geschrieben ???:L 

Lesen, denken und (höchstens) dann erst meckern. :noe:


----------



## AlArenal (7. Jul 2006)

byto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke für den Hinweis. Kannste gerne selbst beherzigen und die beiden widersprüchlichen Zitate, die zu denen der Text gehört, nochmal genauer studieren.


----------



## Roar (7. Jul 2006)

er will ein tool, was in seinem sourcecode nach deprecated methoden sucht. dann soll das tool überprüfen, ob eine deprecated methode von einem anderen stück sourcecode noch verwendet wird. wenn nicht, dann soll die deprecated methode gelöscht werden (zitat 1). wenn ja, dann soll die methode nicht gelöscht werden, und auch nicht der _methodenaufruf_ (zitat 2), aber stattdessen ein todo task oder sonst eine benachrichtigung erzeugt werden.
er kann dafür keine IDE benutzen, da es sich um zuviel code handelt, als händisch nach allen deprecated methoden zu suchen, und dann noch für jede methode zu überprüfen ob sie irgendwo verwendet wird.

kapische?

zum thema: ich bezweifle jedenfalls, dass es so nen tool gibt.


----------



## Mario_H (9. Jul 2006)

Danke byto und Roar. Ich hab mir schon ernsthafte Gedanken gemacht, ob ich wirklich so unverständlich schreibe.

Das was Roar zusammengefasst hat, ist jedenfalls genau das was ich suche.

Und an die anderen, auch wir etwas aneinander vorbeigeredet haben, freue ich mich trotzdem, dass ihr versucht habt mir zu helfen.


Ok, abschließend, da jetzt denk klar ist, was ich such, hat da noch jemand ne Idee?


----------

